# At what time does your class start?



## tokkio (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm genuinely curious about this.. mine starts at 7 am, and honestly my mind isn't even functioning properly at that time.. I have to wake up at 5 am or sometimes 5:30... I hope they made classes start at at least 8 or something T__T 

So at what time does your class start? and at what time do you wake up in the morning for this?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 29, 2015)

7:35, and I can usually wake up at 6.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 29, 2015)

school starts at 8:25 am and ends at 4:00 pm. i get up at like 6:30 am.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 29, 2015)

My classes start 8.50am and school ends 3.30pm.
I get up at 7.15am and laze around for 30mins before getting ready. I go to sleep from 9-11pm.


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 29, 2015)

It starts 8.15 AM and Iget up at 7.30. I have class till 3.10 pm


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 29, 2015)

whenever i want to whenever i want, i usually get up around 7 or 8.
yay homeschool.


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm in uni. 2/3 of my classes this semester start at 1pm. Third will either be 10am or 1pm - I'm still waiting to be told whether I'm in the morning or afternoon class. 

I live on-campus so I don't _have_ to get out of bed until about thirty minutes before class starts. Although I tend to wake up a little while before so I can have some time to wake up/relax before I have to start getting ready.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 29, 2015)

7:20 am until 2pm.


----------



## Lektic (Jan 29, 2015)

My earliest class starts at 1pm. Waking up before noon isn't fun.


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 29, 2015)

During high school we started at 7:20 so i had to get up at like 6:30 which was awful. At college the earliest I've had is one or two 8am's but this semester I've got 9am MWF and 1:30pm tue/thurs. College schedules are such a godsend after high school!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

8:55AM-3:15PM D;


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 29, 2015)

8:30-17:45


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

either 9, 10 am or 12 pm. Last year we had 2-4 or 5 pm sometimes.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm in high school and we start at 7:21 am and end at 2:19 pm. We have 4 classes a day (block scheduling FTW) and each is 87 minutes long with 3 different lunches during 3rd hour. And i typically get to school around 6:55 am to avoid traffic (or 5 am for swim practice when season is going on)


----------



## Karminny (Jan 29, 2015)

7:25, and I get to school at 7 (bc bus), and it varies btwn 5:35 and 6:20.


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 29, 2015)

9:30 A.M.

I only have classes on Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## Tao (Jan 29, 2015)

tokkio said:


> I'm genuinely curious about this.. mine starts at 7 am, and honestly my mind isn't even functioning properly at that time.. I have to wake up at 5 am or sometimes 5:30... I hope they made classes start at at least 8 or something T__T




This seems like a problem that could be solved entirely by you going to bed at a decent time. I can't even comprehend how your mind isn't 'functioning' two hours after you have woken up. 


I have to be up in the morning, by I think I'll go to bed around 4AM and then complain that I struggle to function properly as though it was somebody else's fault I didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2015)

Right now, I only take two classes. The first one is at 12:30 PM. The second is 3:30. In between, I get a 1 hour and 45 minute break. I'm done for the day at 4:45.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 29, 2015)

7:15am - 2:20pm


----------



## Moose (Jan 29, 2015)

9:05-3:00


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm up at 6:30 - 7 to get to classes starting at 8. Ends at 3 pm.


----------



## weesakins (Jan 29, 2015)

9am - 12pm woo college


----------



## matthevvv (Jan 29, 2015)

classes are from 9-3 for me, but i take an extra university credit one at 8 so my schedule is 8-3 !


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 29, 2015)

My classes start at 9:00 and my day ends at 3:30.  I do wish though that maybe my day started earlier, like at 8 or 7:30, it would mean I'd be able to get home a lot earlier and enjoy the afternoon more. But to be honest, I have real trouble waking up in the morning - I don't even get out of bed until 7:30...


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 29, 2015)

7:10am


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2015)

My college classes all start around the same time. 

On Mondays and Fridays, it starts at 12pm. 
On Tuesdays and Thursdays is starts at 11am.
On Wednesday is starts at 8am. 

I definitely prefer afternoon/late morning classes. I can't focus early in the morning.


----------



## Locket (Jan 29, 2015)

9:05- 3:25


----------



## Aradai (Jan 29, 2015)

8:30-2:30 woow


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 29, 2015)

lol k12 starts whenever i want


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 29, 2015)

Starts at 8:40 and ends at 3:05


----------



## peppermintys (Jan 29, 2015)

Usually at 8am, but I have no first period class due to taking online classes, thank god. 

During finals week or weeks where the schedule is different, my time can change unfortunately.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 29, 2015)

10-2 erryday. College life ftw.


----------



## Jolyne (Jan 29, 2015)

peppermintys said:


> Usually at 8am, but I have no first period class due to taking online classes, thank god.
> 
> During finals week or weeks where the schedule is different, my time can change unfortunately.



or when skipping class


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 29, 2015)

My school starts at 7:45 and I get out at 2:30. I wake up at 5:15 to get ready (I go outside to catch the bus at 6:45, sooo)


----------



## annabeth (Jan 29, 2015)

i wake up at 5am and school starts at 8 but I live pretty far from school!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg tokkio ur school starts so early why.... T_T my heart goes out to all of you who have to go to school when u should be sleeping (like me, but im on a bus)


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 29, 2015)

8:30. I get up around 6.


----------



## sheepie (Jan 29, 2015)

mon weds fri class starts at 9, i get home at 5 usually. on fridays i come home at 11.
tues thurs class starts at 1 until 6.

it's... an interesting schedule.


----------



## penguins (Jan 29, 2015)

7:12 am
i get up at 6:30 am


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine starts at 7:45 am to 3:00 pm =.= We have block schedule on Wednesdays and Thursdays so it ends earlier at 1:57 am.


----------



## peppermintys (Jan 29, 2015)

utsutsu said:


> or when skipping class



excuse me

i have skipped 1 class in 2 weeks


whereas you skipped 2 (almost 3) just 2 days ago


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jan 30, 2015)

Most of mine start around.. 8:30, I guess? And they're all supposed to go until 3 but sometimes I either arrive late or leave early because of fun with free lessons ;D

Fooor example today I got there around 10:50am and wow does that make a difference, I'm really glad they let me do that bc I was so much more awake today ;o; And then on Monday I'll leave at 1:20pm, and Thursday I leave at 2:05pm!


----------



## Amyy (Jan 30, 2015)

mine starts at 8.55
some days i finish at 1.15pm, some days i finish at 4pm


----------



## P.K. (Jan 30, 2015)

Classes technically start at 8 but I need to be in school before 7:30 for morning rites so I usually wake up at 5:30 am
Depending on the day, dismissal time varies. On club/extra-curricular days academics would be until 3:30 but then you have the extra-curriculars you have to attend which is until 5:30 pm. Normal school days are until 4:30 pm so usually I'd get home around 5-7 depending.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 30, 2015)

My school started at like 6:35 am. We got out of school at 2:40 on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. Wednesday was an early day for us, and we got out a 2pm every week.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 30, 2015)

Starts at 7:45am, but if you come any later than 7:55am then you're tardy. I get up at 6am everyday.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 30, 2015)

Like most College/University users have said, my first class is 1pm. I don't have class Thursday/Friday. Woohoo long weekend! Which just means a crammed Monday-Wednesday. Hahaha. 4 classes isn't SO bad. Waking up before 11am or Noon IS hard though. Going to sleep before 4am is even harder..... Its 7:30am now..... I still haven't slept..... :S


----------



## Improv (Jan 30, 2015)

8:03am - 3:11pm

I have to get up at 6am because I'm out of district. Takes me a while to drive to school.


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 30, 2015)

My school starts at 9:05AM and ends at 4:05PM. It's only about 10 minutes from where I live, so I wake up at 7:00.


----------



## Meadows (Jan 30, 2015)

I have to wake up at 6:30 and class starts at 8:15.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 30, 2015)

7:50 AM to 3:20 PM


----------



## Melody (Jan 30, 2015)

1st period starts at 9:25

be jealous, but realize I get home at 4:40 and also have after school activities on a few days a week ):


----------



## Ami (Jan 30, 2015)

8:50am to 1:30pm


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine is on 7:30 I had to get up around 5:40 AM thats the reason why I really hate school well I also heard that one of the teacher threw the student's file case or any other thing because they leave their thing in their desk well ffs it's the schools fault for but getting locker for the students omg stupid school


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2015)

8:50 am to 3:10 pm on Wednesdays and Fridays 
8:50 am to 3:40 pm on Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays
I usually get up at 6


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

7:45.​


----------



## Brackets (Jan 31, 2015)

wow i didn't know there were even schools that started before 8 that's crazy
mine started at 8:50 and ended at 3:30


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 20, 2015)

School starts at about 8:25 ish, and end at 2:45. I have to wake up at 6:15 because of the bus ride.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mine starts at 8 but I wake up at 5:30 too because it takes me forever to get ready. ;w;


----------



## Keitara (Feb 20, 2015)

starts 7:55:47 am (yep they even gave us the seconds DX)
ends 3 pm


----------



## Saylor (Feb 20, 2015)

Keitara said:


> starts 7:55:47 am (yep they even gave us the seconds DX)
> ends 3 pm


That's so weird that they give you the seconds haha, I've never heard of that before.

Mine starts at 7:00 a.m.  and ends at 3:00 p.m.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 20, 2015)

Saylor said:


> That's so weird that they give you the seconds haha, I've never heard of that before.
> 
> Mine starts at 7:00 a.m.  and ends at 3:00 p.m.


Oh dear, 7 am to 3 pm? Must be tough :'<
Yep I don't get it as well.
I remember when I transferred to this school last year, I got my schedule with the rooms which were completely crap, like P.E. - 13.546565;!
You bet how often I came too late because I was searching for that damn room, even teachers couldn't help DX
Well, it's past~
Let's look forward into the briiiiiiiight future, swinging our pirate flag and running on an island somewhere on the world~~~


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 20, 2015)

My classes start at 8:45 and end at 3:16, and I usually wake up at 6:45 ^-^


----------



## Adventure9 (Feb 20, 2015)

I wake up around 6~7ish. School starts at 8:10am and ends at 3:30pm. Then I go to bed around 1 or 2 am :'D


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I start at 8:15 AM, but most people where I live in my grade start at 8:45 AM, and school ends at 3:45 AM


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Cam said:


> I start at 8:15 AM, but most people where I live in my grade start at 8:45 AM, and school ends at 3:45 AM


Wow, that's a pretty long school day! How do you do it with only 5 hours rest? 

(I'm sorry I had to)


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 20, 2015)

8:30 am and school gets out at 3:00.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 20, 2015)

My earliest class is at 1pm on TuThurs, 2pm on MonWed. I don't get out of bed until noon usually.


----------



## Radda (Feb 20, 2015)

7:55 till 2:36


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 20, 2015)

Mine start's at 7:15, I normally wake up around 6 but I can sleep 20 minutes later if someone drives me to school xD but since it's been so cold we've had class delays so then school doesn't start until 9  I'm way more awake then xD


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

6:00


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 20, 2015)

My classes in high school started at 7 am and I was almost never functioning by the time I got there. It was terrible. 

Now I'm in college and my first class is at 9 am on mon/wed/fir and my class only class on tue/thu starts at 12:30. 
College is so much better cause I get to pick my schedule


----------



## pocky (Feb 20, 2015)

my first class is @ 9:45


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

Online classes mean my day starts whenever I want.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

8:30, but we dont start till like an hour later


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a lecture everyday that begins at 8:30AM, except for Fridays. That's a lab class/day essentially. Sucks how they're two hours long, but whatever. At least I only have three classes at the most in a day. Tuesdays I only have one class and on Thursdays I have two classes, while every other day I have three.


----------



## jessbronco (Feb 21, 2015)

My classes are currently all online, but I have a weekly lecture that starts at 3pm and lasts for 50 mins. This will change when spring quarter starts in April.


----------



## rariorana (Feb 21, 2015)

School starts at 9am for me, and I usually wake up at 8.


----------



## Murray (Feb 21, 2015)

All of mine start midday-afternoonish except monday which is 10am


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2015)

Mine starts at 7:45 and ends at 2:35.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

My first college class starts at 9:55 AM on MWF and then on TTH my first class starts at 11 AM.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 21, 2015)

My classes start at 8.30 and end at 17.00. They often fluctuate, though.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 21, 2015)

I wake up at 5 am and my first class starts at 7:10


----------

